# Fuck!!! Wait.. Can I say that? 0_0



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

I crucially need help.. I'm using a dell with vista and I need to remove some malware and spyware So I'm just going to doa system restore.. But I can't run system restore in safemode my keyboard and networking also don't work... I just need to know how to run system restore D:


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Turn safe-mode off?


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't , antispyware soft


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

If I had a penny everytime my computer was in jeapordy I could hire a prostitute for 5 minutes! <:
I see you metal... Help meeeee


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm not familiar with Windows recovery methods, but shouldn't booting from the OS install disk work? Or booting from an external drive?


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Wait... How would I do that? I have like 100 gigs of illegaly downloaded torrents, and I don't wanna lose those


----------



## Misterraptor (Apr 30, 2010)

You basically have to loose everything, Malware spreads faster than Aids.

Clear ALL RAM, all HDD and reinstall vista/win7 with a boot disc.

If you don't have one, your fucked .... Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Soå– I can't run system restore in safe mode?


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

I would really wait for one of the forum tech people that knows what they're talking about to post.



>He only has 100GB of torrents :3c


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

my iPod is dying.. I cannot survive without electronics.. I'm like an anti emp thingy I could like... Quantum leap to my friends house and steal his pc..


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Runefox! Help meeee ... Bill Gates.. help mee


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> my iPod is dying.. I cannot survive without electronics.. I'm like an anti emp thingy I could like... Quantum leap to my friends house and steal his pc..



I've actually installed a new version of OS X from my old iPod classic :3c


----------



## Morroke (Apr 30, 2010)

Kairuk said:


> Wait... How would I do that? I have like 100 gigs of illegaly downloaded torrents, and I don't wanna lose those



Yeah this is good to say on a public forum.


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Has anyone been arested for torrenting? It's 5 years and 250 grand right? I'm in for like life x100


----------



## Aden (Apr 30, 2010)

Depends on what you're torrenting. It's a legit distribution mechanism. Not all torrents are illegal content.


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

Just tv shows and video games


----------



## Centradragon (Apr 30, 2010)

Go to the store and buy antivirus such as AVG?  You could also look for the adware yourself in your processes tab.  Otherwise, back up any files you can, and then either *try* system restore or wipe your drive.  :B  Not many options you can go with.

You really gotta be careful about where you browse and download things.  XD


----------



## Kairuk (Apr 30, 2010)

I managed to run avg... Wish me luck :S


----------



## Runefox (Apr 30, 2010)

Whoa, what?

OK, if you're going into Safe Mode, you should notice that there are other options as well (if not, hit F8 again); Safe Mode With Networking should get you up and running with net access, though as for what to do with your keyboard, I'm not sure - Vista should be OK with it in Safe Mode by all means.

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware should be your first stop, and if you're running 32-bit Windows, you should grab Avast! Free Edition since it has a boot-time scanner that runs before Windows itself gets a chance to run (ensuring success if it detects anything). It's also a better anti-virus package than AVG overall.

Also, uh, there isn't really a way to "clear RAM" except to power off the computer altogether for about 10 seconds or so.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

zomg... runefox you are my hero <333333333333333


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

If you are still having issues with your keyboard, what kind are you using? PS2 or a USB connection? I don't know if that still matters with windows but it use to.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

i have a microsoft wireless keyboard and mouse but my mouse is working


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

Try plugging in a PS2 keyboard if you have one. It might just be for some strange reason it does not want to use the USB connection for your keyboard, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

is there a way to look at the status of my keyboard via computer??


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

Ummm... never did it on vista before but check out your device manager. It should say if there is a keyboard present or not.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)

Click 'Check for solutions' to send data about this device to Microsoft and to see if there is a solution available.


----------



## Aden (May 1, 2010)

You need a driver for a keyboard?

wat


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

Sounds like your driver will not run in safe mode, I would try a wired keyboard.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

Okay, I plugged the transmitter to the front of my keyboard  It works nao. Horray for bring a Tech-Tard :S


----------



## Jaciad2 (May 1, 2010)

Well fair enough then, Good luck with everything. I would just wipe the whole computer. Malware is not something to mess around with.


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

It was ... in the back... D':


----------



## Kairuk (May 1, 2010)

My computer is all better thanks to RuneFox 
And Jaciad fixed my keyboard


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Protip: Get VirtualBox, install XP or something, I'm sure you have it somewhere, and test your downloads there before opening them.




Kairuk said:


> Wait... How would I do that? I have like 100 gigs of illegaly downloaded torrents, and I don't wanna lose those



Don't you mean completely legally downloaded torrents that you paid for and got ok'd from the producer before cracking? That's how I have so many movies, games, and days of music. Legally.


----------

